# GPU-Z 0.3.3 doesn't read HD 4890 BIOS correctly



## Vecix (Mar 28, 2009)

Testing a Radeon HD 4890 I found that GPU-Z only tooks the firts 64KB of it's BIOS, not the 128KB that I supose it would be the correct size. 

I think that this bug it's the same that GPU-Z had with HD 4870 time ago. Althrough RBE advises that BIOS is corrupted, so.. people are being warned.

Sorry for my pour English.


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2009)

Pics please?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for the report, i'll investigate once my sample boards finally arrive


----------



## Vecix (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm under NDA so... I prefer to wait about pictures.

I think that TechPowerUp! staff will have the opportunity to check it very soon, If not I will put all pics & info that you need once the NDA goes out.

I was trying ATiWinflash 2.0.1.7, only opening BIOS file, ATiWinflash doesn't warn about file corrupted, RBE 1.20 warns correctly, is showing a popup: 
Warning! 
File may be corrupted. Show more detailed information?


----------



## Jadawin (Apr 26, 2009)

Is there any chance for a GPU-Z-Version that can save the 4890 bios correctly?


----------



## Vecix (Apr 28, 2009)

I've discovered the same problem with Radeon HD 4770 and GPU-Z 0.3.3. It's BIOS beens truncated in firts 64KB I supose that Radeon HD 4770 uses a 128KB BIOS too. 

I've tried RBE 1.20 to grab the BIOS but it also fails and shows a message that says that GDDR5 is not supported yet by BIOS extractor... So I understand that GPU-Z and RBE must be actualized to support GDDR5 in newer graphics cards models.


----------



## nafets (Apr 28, 2009)

You can use Atiwinflash or Atiflash with both the HD4890 and HD4770 for extracting a proper BIOS...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2009)

fixed in 0.3.4


----------



## Vecix (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update & thanks for this excelent program.


----------

